# Grass Hay vs. Oaten Hay vs. Lucerne Hay vs. Meadow hay



## l.lai (Feb 14, 2010)

Unfortunately we do not get Timothy hay here in Australia.

I know nothing about Grass hay but have read that its similar to Timothy hay and perfectly suitable for rabbits?

I believe Lucerne is only really suitable for younger rabbits due to the high protein content?

Oaten hay and Meadow hay are widely available in Australia and i have read that its safe and nutricious for rabbits.

Can anyone confirm?

The bagged hay at the pet store is dusty, damp, not fresh and often contains crickets, moths and other nasty things so im planning on driving about 30-45 mins to the more rural areas and picking up a fresh bale of hay and storing it in air tight plastic tubs at home.

They sell bales of Grass, Lucerne and Oaten.

Whats the best buy in your opinion?!


----------



## tamsin (Feb 14, 2010)

I would buy grass hay. Meadow hay is just fine for rabbits, great even as it's what rabbits naturally graze on. If you can persuade them to sell you a part bale you could get half and half with the oat hay for extra variety. 

Lucerne (alfalfa) is as you say only suitable for youngsters due to the higher protein.


----------



## l.lai (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Tamsin.

So its Oaten, Meadow or Grass hay (which was the reply i was expecting really).


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep those 3 hays are good for the buns. I would stay away from the Lucerne stuff.


----------



## tamsin (Feb 14, 2010)

Meadow should be a mix of grasses so if your buying a whole bale that would give you a bit of variety without having to get more than one bale at once. Have a look at them, the quality can vary so see which looks more tasty


----------



## Cabrissi (Feb 14, 2010)

You can get Timothy here in Aus, through Oxbow I believe but it is only from select places and comparatively expensive.

For an adult bunny who is in good health oaten hay would be your best bet according to my buns vet, Dr Narelle Walker at the Melbourne Rabbit Clinic. 

Lucerne is higher in protein 15-18% avg compared to oatens 6-10% or so, so good for growing buns mostly. 

Meadow/grass hay may vary from area to area, depending on what species of grass grow in the pasture. Different species will grow better in some areas than others (one reason we don't have timothy growing here in Aus apparently) and ideally you should have a mix of species in the pasture to harvest from. Our pasture when we came here was pretty poor to start with in terms of diversity and quality of species. To get it to good quality we are working on improving with airiation, dressing it with manure and lime and reseeding with a good grazing mix that will do well in our area throughout the year.


----------



## l.lai (Feb 15, 2010)

So it looks like a combo of meadow or Oaten depending on quality! i swear i spend way too much time and energy on cleaning up, caring for and looking after my two rabbits!


----------

